# Costic acid for Varroa control



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Just FYI. Came across this at some overseas biocontrol lab meetings I attended at USDA ARS yesterday. Being looked at for control of cattle tick fever but dug up the article for potential Varroa control.

No idea if it is being pursued further.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5480341/#!po=25.0000


----------

